# HP notebook batteries recalled



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Hewlett Packard is recalling 70,000 lithium ion batteries on several of its Compaq branded and HP notebooks."
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/42463/135/


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

RootbeaR said:


> "Hewlett Packard is recalling 70,000 lithium ion batteries on several of its Compaq branded and HP notebooks."
> http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/42463/135/


Beat Cha

 http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/827398-hp-laptop-battery-recall.html


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

jls242424 said:


> Beat Cha
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/827398-hp-laptop-battery-recall.html


Yes, I can teach you how to tell time in a few more years when you are a little older.


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

RootbeaR said:


> Yes, I can teach you how to tell time in a few more years when you are a little older.


Aww thats cute when you think you in the right.  You do know that when a post is made from the west coast "Pacific time zone" that it shows up here as East coast time... So the time you see my post was really 3 hrs. earlier. duhhhh


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

jls242424 said:


> Aww thats cute when you think you in the right.  You do know that when a post is made from the west coast "Pacific time zone" that it shows up here as East coast time... So the time you see my post was really 3 hrs. earlier. duhhhh


So you mean the response you just made is actually hours ahead of the previous one of mine?

That is quite a trick kid.


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

RootbeaR said:


> OK kid, I see your location.
> 
> So you mean the response you just made is actually hours ahead of the previous one of mine?


Yes, because I'm a time traveler and I can do neat stuff like that to Eastern timezone Canadians.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

jls242424 said:


> Yes, because I'm a time traveler and I can do neat stuff like that to Eastern timezone Canadians.


My first ignore.

Congratulations maroon.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

jls post - 15-May-2009, 01:48 PM 
rbs post - 15-May-2009, 09:22 AM 
Even at 3 hours "IF" that were true..... I count a 4 hour and 26 difference.

sorry jls your arguements don't hold water.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think we can ratchet down the argument, let's all be friends.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

well, i never though hp made a good enough products for there ridiculous prices anyway.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, HP probably buys the batteries from the same place Sony got their flaming batteries from.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

SONY , FONY... all lap tops are cheaply made ,acer doesn't lie.


----------

